

Basho rejects VC, takes late friends-and-family round - nivertech
http://www.masshightech.com/stories/2010/08/02/daily35-Basho-rejects-VC-takes-late-friends-and-family-round.html

======
nivertech
Qoute:

"When it launched, Basho was selling itself as a sales force automation (SFA)
company. The SFA tool was a test case for the underlying database, Galleher
said – but ironically, the founders, acting on VC advice, emphasized the tool
over the database. Now the company has had trouble with VCs who remember its
early story."

VCs doing pattern matching. The problem with pattern matching, that in order
to recognize a pattern, you need to see it before, probably several times,
otherwise it's not a pattern - just an outlier. Entrepreneurs driven by real
creative process. They can invent something they never seen before. Try to
pattern match that!

